# love to go out



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi EM. love to go out tonite for a dance. which place should i go. im in late 30. but i love any music. have not done it for a several years, so need yr info about places. thnks. PS yes i know about magazine time out. , its not only locations i want to know, i want to know the atmosphere yr experiences.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Clock is ticking!!! please please


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chi at The Lodge has a couple of different rooms, but for more cutting edge/funky music try Alpha at the Airport meridian. Not sure who is DJing as my mate Zahra who is usually there on Thurs is on hols.

-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

ok. i will stay home for tonite. but im starving to go for a dance!! will b more organised and prepared for the next week. Thank u Elphaba for a tip. will wait for Zahra. xx


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

I go to the *Rush Inn* & I totally rock the 



 dance there


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah Nomad. Im all in tears now... i remember them days, Cold war, Olympic games 1980... and we all loved this song, not for words, not many understand what is about, but we all love the melody, every discotheque have had this song, even it was banned by government. Thank u for Rush inn, sounds like Russian ))) i guess too many Russian speaking ppl there?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Chi at The Lodge has a couple of different rooms, but for more cutting edge/funky music try Alpha at the Airport meridian. Not sure who is DJing as my mate Zahra who is usually there on Thurs is on hols.
> 
> -


I like Chi but those bouncers are big mofos.... I hate em.... especially the one outsde


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

will go to chi then. love to challenge mofos. we r gung of different colours age nationalities


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

chunkykitty said:


> Ah Nomad. Im all in tears now... i remember them days, Cold war, Olympic games 1980... and we all loved this song, not for words, not many understand what is about, but we all love the melody, every discotheque have had this song, even it was banned by government. Thank u for Rush inn, sounds like Russian ))) i guess too many Russian speaking ppl there?


glad that amused you! Im ADDICTED to that song - I don't understand what they are saying of course , but the fake subtitles are hilarious - i even found a youtube on how to do the Moskau dance :-/


The RushInn is Russian indeed, but to be honest it used to be a kinda sleazy place, but i suppose they've cleaned up their act a bit - if you have friends go check it out , but results not guaranteed


----------



## Roy_Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

chunkykitty said:


> ok. i will stay home for tonite. but im starving to go for a dance!! will b more organised and prepared for the next week. Thank u Elphaba for a tip. will wait for Zahra. xx


Hiya Chunkykitty, I assume you have someone to take you out dancing? If not, I have been here for a few days already and I am dying to go for a dance too. Went out to some place next to Dubai mall with people from work the other day but didn't like it (too much talking not enough dancing haha).

Anyway, if you are up for it, and knowing that meeting through the internet is somewhat random, I'd be willing to take you out dancing (although I am child from the early 80's). 

Take care

Roy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure I was told there is a fairly well known DJ playing at Chi on Thursday night...


-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

sounds like a plan to me!! will try chi then, anyone interested, by the way i can pay for myself, i do drink..... nonalcoholic, juice or pepsi.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I am sure I was told there is a fairly well known DJ playing at Chi on Thursday night...
> 
> 
> -


Chris Fisher?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Chris Fisher?


Ha ha - no. Someone successful 

Surname of Lovell, Lavell or something similar. :confused2:

-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

ok, its 4 of us at the moment, we will b going to Lodge tonite, at the entrance from 9.40 till 10 pm. anyone else willing to go? shout epat


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

shout expat....


----------

